# new ACPICA in FreeBSD



## mgp (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,
I've noticed that Robert Moore announces new versions of ACPICA every month or so in the freebsd-acpi mailing list
I was wondering how and when do these new versions get inside FreeBSD ?


----------

